# Huddler is a virus?



## bbally (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't know what changed in the last couple weeks.  But this forum locks up on a continual basis.  Most the computers I am on run IE 8...... but I am having to kill the window in the task manager to get things back.

No pattern noticed yet..... but I will keep watching.


----------



## jmk3921 (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 14, 2011)

There are a few known javascript issues that are being worked on.. nothing to worry about. It has definitely gotten better in the last few days and will continue to do so.

I appreciate everyone's patience!


----------



## bbally (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

No problems here, running Chrome.


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2011)

Firefox here. No problems.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 15, 2011)

I am running firefox and have tried using 4 different computers some at work and some and home and I have been running into the same issues as you have been noticing on all four machines.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 15, 2011)

Windows 7 here in the PNW...no problems. Thank God, I'd go over the edge without my daily SMF fix


----------



## wiredbob (Mar 15, 2011)

Runs fine on Safari 5.0.4.   I have noticed a feature I would change if it was up to me.  From the home page, when I get to the bottom of recent post list and click more.  I go to the next older on the list.  When I navigate back from second and beyond pages I come back to the home page with the short list.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 15, 2011)

fox here and no problems


----------



## tom37 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm running Opera or Maxthon depending what I feel like. I have not had the lock up issues but I am getting more and more nights where fine wine ages faster then the pages load. The bad part is it only takes once to type a response and sit here staring at the screen waiting, most of the time I close out and maybe try back once. If that doesn't get it then I wait a day or two. 

I have noticed, if you hover over a thread it will show the details of the first part of the first post. Likewise for the response's. 

I have been seeing this happen alot, when I hover I get code and not the simple text. Also when this happens usually several times a week later at night. I will not have a working spell checker, the onsite checker, tiny spell, and also the one built into Opera. None of them will work, right this very moment is one of those times. And it SUCKS, cause I didnt do to good in spelling class.


----------

